
$50 AirPod Competitor – EHX R&B Buds - taylodl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFYIsLRLdRI
======
taylodl
You can get them at Reverb.com. [https://reverb.com/item/27454988-electro-
harmonix-ehx-r-b-bu...](https://reverb.com/item/27454988-electro-harmonix-ehx-
r-b-buds-bluetooth-in-ear-wireless-ear-buds-new-with-full-warranty)

